

New EFF Documentary: Flying An Airship over NSA's Utah Data Center - BillFranklin
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/EsEkmHRbThk?rel=0

======
thisisparker
I was in the airship and shot some of this footage. Nothing formal here, but
feel free to ask me anything :)

~~~
IvyMike
Any repercussions?

~~~
thisisparker
Nope. We had checked in advance about the legal airspace and stuff, so we
didn't expect too much blowback.

~~~
BillFranklin
Thanks for all you guys are doing.

------
kefka
At 1:36 , they use "suspicionless surveillance".

Given how many laws there are in this country, everybody is guilty of
something. And it's probably a felony, and tremendously inane.

------
jstalin
We must destroy freedom to save freedom.

~~~
hadoukenio
The beatings will continue until morale improves.

------
th0br0
timestamp 0:07 - s/facilty/faculty/

